# curtis plow frame bracket



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Have one of the sno pro 300 poly 7' plows and have bent/broken one of the multiple braces/brackets that have a tube around plow frame and a bracket with two holes for bolts to attach to frame. Sorry cant find a good diagram or part number. The local dealer says it is a one part number for the entire frame which I saw in his parts book but I cant believe you have to replace the entire thing for a 20-30 dollar brace. Anyone been there done that yet? 
thanks marty.


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

You have the Home pro right? Can you weld it? Curtis products are expensive and sometimes poorly designed. Why they use tubular steel in some places to save weight and only have them bend or rust out I'll never know. Sometimes a good welder can get you out of that mess.


----------

